# GSD family found



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

German Shepherd Family Refuses To Leave Dumpsters Where They Last Saw Their Humans


They waited for help to arrive.




www.thedodo.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Oh, I posted the same thing before I saw yours.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The storys don't match but they're both good


----------

